# Gabelfrage: CroMo oder HiTen?



## moth (10. November 2003)

moinsen!

muss mir ne gabel zulegen und will natürlich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben! bei der suche hab ich dann die generix freestyle fork gesehen (49,- eusen, aus HiTen, 1,2kg) und mir is aufgefallen, dass die ca 400g leichter ist als gabeln aus CroMo!!


also frage ich mich doch, was an hiten so schlecht ist, denn mein monty hält bisher top, is nur viel zu schwer wegen dem scheiß hiten rahmen!


würdet ihr nun empfehlen dass ich mir ne cromo gabel hol und mehr ausgebe??

MFG moth


----------



## NRH (10. November 2003)

CrMo! Genaue begründung bekommst du morgen (wenn jemand anders net schneller ist), weil ich muss nun weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (10. November 2003)

hm, ok, dann warte ich, aber ich habe mit hiten bisher noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht, außer dass mir mal 2 lenker weggeknickt sind, aber auch nen cromo also hebt sich das meiner meinung nach auf 


MFG moth


----------



## moth (10. November 2003)

ach ähm, btw:

die billische clatch is sicher auch hiten bei 24 euro oder? weil das wäre genau meine preisklasse


----------



## evil_rider (11. November 2003)

1. hi-ten rostet
2. hi-ten bricht schneller weils net so flexibel ist
3. hi-ten ist schwerer als cr-mo


----------



## moth (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *1. hi-ten rostet
> 2. hi-ten bricht schneller weils net so flexibel ist
> 3. hi-ten ist schwerer als cr-mo *



1. cromo doch auch  
2. alu ja noch schneller und wird überall benutzt 
3. ist die gabel komischerweise leichter, wobei das sicher 2,2kg sein sollen fänd ich logischer


----------



## kneutti (11. November 2003)

also da hast du scho recht cro-mo rostet auch!! aber hiten ist nur der deppenausdruck für diesen stahl!! eigentlich ist hiten nämlich ganz ordinärer BAUSTAHL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
der ist sauweich und hat ne zugfestigkeit die fürn a.... ist!!

cro-mo dagegen ist vergüteter stahl und ist sehr sehr sehr viel zäher!!!!


---also kauf dir ne cro-mo gabel!!!!!!


----------



## moth (11. November 2003)

ok, dann muss ich mal schauen wo ich son ding herbekomm, sind nämlich so schweine teuer dafür dass nix dran is


----------



## rotznas (11. November 2003)

qualität hat ihren preis


----------



## moth (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rotznas _
> *qualität hat ihren preis *



...aber nicht in der herstellung! 

das ist ja das schlimme


----------



## rotznas (11. November 2003)

da hast du recht
aber wir müssen den preis leider zahlen oder es sein lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moth _
> *
> 
> ...aber nicht in der herstellung!
> ...



120 Euro fuer eine Cro-Mo oder auch eine 41Thermal Gabel ist nicht zu viel Geld...soviel sollte einem die eigene Sicherheit schon wert sein...man fährt ja auf DH auch keine Ragazzi-Schüssel...man sollte sein Material den ANFORDERUNGEN anpassen und nicht dem PORTEMONNAIE ! (just my 2 Cents...)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall HiTen an einem Teil verbauen, was Hops,Gaps und weitere Tricks aller Art abfangen muss...Gabelbruch ist nicht spaßig...Gleiches gilt fuer den Rahmen.
KLar,HiTen wurde früher oft verbaut, und gehalten hat es auch (in den meisten Fällen), aber wenn es mal nicht hält,ärgert man sich wieder über die paar Euros, die man einsparen wollte.
Cro-Mo gilt nicht ohne Grund als Qualitätsnachweis...der Unterschied zu HiTen Stahl ist auch für den Laien spürbar und relativ eklatant.


----------



## moth (11. November 2003)

ja schon klar, aber für nicht mal das doppelte bekommste federgabeln die aus wesentlich mehr und wesentlich teureren teilen bestehen 

aber egal, ist nun mal so...



übrigens fahre ich seit 3 jahren mein monty das (rahmen/gabel) aus hiten gebaut ist und des ding is top von der stabilität her! deswegen ja auch meine frage 
aber wenn ihr sooo von cromo überzeugt seid glaube ich euch einfach mal 


MFG moth


----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moth _
> *ja schon klar, aber für nicht mal das doppelte bekommste federgabeln die aus wesentlich mehr und wesentlich teureren teilen bestehen
> *



Wir sind hier aber nicht auf dem Wochenmarkt, und Qualität geht vor Quantität...dementsprechend spielt das meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keine Rolle. Im Übrigen scheinen mir Federgabeln für 240 Euro auch nicht unbedingt die Spitze des Eisbergs zu sein, denn die Preise gehen ja wohl erheblich höher oder? 




> _Original geschrieben von moth _
> *
> übrigens fahre ich seit 3 jahren mein monty das (rahmen/gabel) aus hiten gebaut ist und des ding is top von der stabilität her! deswegen ja auch meine frage
> aber wenn ihr sooo von cromo überzeugt seid glaube ich euch einfach mal
> ...



Ein Monty ist ein Trialbike und von den Belastungen her überhaupt nicht mit einem BMX zu vergleichen ! Trialbikes werden auch überwiegend aus Alu hergestellt und das ist nur möglich,da die Belastung auf die Gabel nahezu nicht vorhanden ist (man macht ja nahezu alles auf dem Hinterrad).Es gibt lediglich eine punktuelle Belastung auf dem Hinterbau, und das kann leicht mit der passenden Materialstärke ausgeglichen werden. Bei einem Street-BMX dagegen herrscht auf nahezu allen Teilen eine Belastung,dementsprechend gut muss das Material sein.
 Und ich weiss nicht, ob du schonmal den Unterschied zwischen einem Cr-Mo und einem Hi-Ten Rahmen zu spüren bekommen hast...er ist beim FAHREN SPÜRBAR !
Ist im Vergleich zu Cro-Mo einfach nur weich, da gibts gar keine Diskussion.


----------



## moth (11. November 2003)

hm nö, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen 


klar dass federgabeln für 240 eusen nich dolle sind, schon gar nich wenn da marzocchi drauf steht, aber war ja nurn beispiel 


also, denke mal dass ich mir sowas wie ne wtp everlast oder ne khe holen werde... mofo wär auch fein nur komsch da nich günstig ran glaube


MFG moth


----------



## ylfcm (11. November 2003)

hol dir die odyssey dirt, dann sollteste ein paar jahre ruhe haben


----------



## a$i (11. November 2003)

> wtp everlast


  kann ich nichts schlechtes von berichten...vom preis/leistungsverhältnis gut und stabil eben auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kneutti _
> *also da hast du scho recht cro-mo rostet auch!!  *



tut er nicht, cr-mo bildet nur eine braune schutzschicht, rostet aber nicht.

ähnlich wie kupfer grün wird wird der cr-mo halt braun, wird aber niemals materialschädigende eigenschaften haben wie ROST


in zukunft bitte in der materialkunde aufpassen und nicht mit den handy spielen


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (11. November 2003)

Ääh, heisst das nicht Werkstoffkunde???
Naja, ich kann auch nur sagen kauf die Cromo... hatte auch mal ne HiTen-Gabel, davon sind allerdings zwei Teile übrig geblieben... Aua sag ich da nur! St-37 ist eben doch net allzu Stabil...


----------



## frozenfrogz (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> tut er nicht, cr-mo bildet nur eine braune schutzschicht, rostet aber nicht.
> ...



So darfst Du daß nicht sagen!

Hochlegierte Stähle mit hohem Chrom-Anteil rosten Dir mit Sicherheit nicht durch , aber ein CrMo Stahl kann auch alles mögliche sein.

Wenn, dann bitte Präzise Aussagen treffen


----------



## evil_rider (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *
> 
> So darfst Du daß nicht sagen!
> ...



der cr-mo aus dem radbau rostet nicht


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (11. November 2003)

Äähm, schonmal was von Korrosion bzw. oxidiation gehört?
Also, jedes Metall reagiert auf Luft, Salz, Wasser etc. aber: je hochwertiger es ist desto weniger beinträchtigt dies die eigenschaften bzw. ist net weiter tragisch! CroMo ist hochwertiger als Beispielsweise S235JR (Baustahl, St37-2)! Das was man also an 'braunem' beim CroMo aus dem Radbau sieht kann man als "Rost" bezeichnen, da Rost nix anderes als umgangssprachlich korrosion ist... Durchrosten tut dieses Material(CroMo) allerdings net so schnell, da es nach dem ansetzten einer oxidations/Korrosionsschicht nicht witer rostet, ähnlich Aluminium oder Kupfer...

Naja, ist ja egal, wie hier inzwischen fest gestellt wurde sind CroMo die definitiv besseren Gabeln!


----------



## kneutti (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> tut er nicht
> ...


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. November 2003)

mooth du musst für dich selbst entscheiden... das können dir andere net abnehmen.
da hilft auch kein rumgediskutiere was nun preisleistungsverhältnissmäßig (! ) besser ist.

fakt ist dass crmo mehr aushält und dafür auch seinen preis hat---


----------



## moth (12. November 2003)

schon klar, aber man darf doch mal fragen


----------



## kater (13. November 2003)

Ich finde 120.- CHF -für eine Streetgabel die hält- wenig (Flybikes Chopper Fork). Soll jetzt nur ein Beispiel sein und keine Werbung.

Kauft Flybikes!

. o O (Das war Werbung) ;-)


----------



## a$i (13. November 2003)

es ist immer sinnvoll einen mehrpreis für das bessere produkt zu investieren da man auf längere sicht durch ständige reparatur/neukauf von crapparts deutlich mehr belastung fürn geldbeutel erreicht...

dazu kommt das verletzungsrisiko was durch instabile parts etc. künstlich in die höhe getrieben wird, das ist das kräftigere argument nach dem geldbeutel...aber muss eben jeder selber wissen, es kommt ja auch drauf an wie oft und wie man fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (13. November 2003)

öh... 120 chf sind doch nur ca 80 eusen oder??? weil das isn guter preis würde ich mal sagen!! haste ma nen link zu nem shop wos das teil gibt, weil die gabel wäre mir sicher schon aufgefallen bei dem preis 


MFG moth


----------



## kater (13. November 2003)

Keine Ahnung warum die bei euch so "teuer" ist (bei Parano 129.- ), bei uns kriegst du die für 120.- CHF. Obschon 130 für eine Spitzengabel nicht viel Geld ist.


----------



## moth (13. November 2003)

hm.. scheise 
die kost bei g&s auch 129 tacken... *grml*


aber btw: ich wollt mir ja ne gabel mit u-brake mounts kaufen da ich noch nicht weiß ob ich ne bremse brauch oder nicht... aber mir is eingefallen dass es ja diese u-brake platten gibt...

funktionieren die dinger denn wirklich? weil dann würde ich mir ne gabel ohne sockel kaufen und bei bedarf ne platte organisieren... 


MFG moth


----------



## kater (14. November 2003)

Funktionieren schon, ist aber nicht so bombig. Die Flybikes gibts mit und ohne U-Brake Mounts.


----------



## moth (14. November 2003)

ok, dann passen die dinger ja zu u-brakes


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moth _
> *ok, dann passen die dinger ja zu u-brakes  *



Tut mir leid,aber:

Typischer Laberspruch von Leuten ,die BMX technisch nicht besonders versiert sind...


----------



## moth (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Tut mir leid,aber:
> ...




sorry, aber mir konnte noch niemand das gegenteil beweisen! die dinger funzen einfach NICHT, zumindest wenn man v-brakes, hs33 und hayes kennt


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. November 2003)

Fahr mein Rad, mach nen Fufanu aufm Subrail im Sportgarten mit einem Finger an der Bremse ohne großen Kraftaufwand (MIT ROTOR), und akzeptier,das es an den LEUTEN liegt wenn die Bremse nicht bremst und nicht an der Bremse selbst...vielleicht habt ihr alle nur kein Plan wie die Mechanik funktioniert...


----------



## moth (14. November 2003)

mag ja sein dass deine bremse funzt, ich hab aber noch keine funktionierende gefahren... naja egal, werde ich ja sehen wenn ich mir mein rad aufbaue... hab im mom auch v-brakes am bmx, die tun wenigstens 


MFG moth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (14. November 2003)

Pure Einstellungssache. 1-Finger-Abubaccas sind kein Problem. Brakeless happert es noch ein wenig ;-)


----------



## Moto (15. November 2003)

Beim BMX braucht man gar nicht so viel Bremskraft. Man macht dort alles mit Gleichgewicht und halt ein bißchen Bremsen.


----------



## Flatpro (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> tut er nicht, cr-mo bildet nur eine braune schutzschicht, rostet aber nicht.
> ...


was meinse denn, was das grüne bei kupfer iss??? oder das graue bei alu???
dat zeugs rostet nur nich DURCH, weil das Kupfer bzw Aluoxid
Luftundurchlässig ist. somit kann kein weiteres kupfer bzw alu mit dem sauerstoff reagieren

MfG Flatpro


----------



## Moto (25. November 2003)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie viel die Fly Bikes Layos Gabel wiegt?


----------

